# Voopoo Drag x



## sabrefm1 (18/10/20)

Hi guys 

not sure how many times this was discussed but cannot find decent answers.
So i have a smok rpm80pro. Nice device, only with the rpm40 this is my opinion. The rgc pod keeps making a buzz noise when firing and leaks. All the coils i had leaks. 

Now i got the 510 adapter but havent decided on buying a rta tank yet. I will only buy single coil rta. Dual is a no go for single battery mod. 

now i see that voopoo brought out the pnp rta tank. This tank is single coil rebuildable and fits nicely without the 510 adapter onto the drag x via magnetic connection.

but my question is, how does this rta perform on the drag x???
does anyone have this setup? Or know about how it performs. I really want to go single batt mod again but prefer a rebuildable rta to go with it. I dont like these rba commercial coil builds at all.

my final option is to only go for a dual battery mod again but had a few mods over the years and just like the portability of a single mod at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (18/10/20)

sabrefm1 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> not sure how many times this was discussed but cannot find decent answers.
> So i have a smok rpm80pro. Nice device, only with the rpm40 this is my opinion. The rgc pod keeps making a buzz noise when firing and leaks. All the coils i had leaks.
> ...


I don't have one, but good reviews are out on this tank. The PNP coils are replaceable,but I think you do get a RBA for it. @Dela Rey Steyn @Rob Fisher @KarlDP @Room Fogger and a few others have these tanks and single battery drags.. They might be able to give you better advice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/20)

The PnP Tank is great with the PNP Commercial coils and does a fine job. The RTA is OK but if you are looking for an RTA I would look at a real RTA and not a Pod system trying to be an RTA.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (19/10/20)

i like the VXV RDTA pod which also takes leaking out of the equation, i know a lot of PnP coil users on this forum don't seem to have leaking issues but i do and on a daily basis i am getting barraged on Reddit by complaints about the leaking Voopoo PnP coils far more often than the RPM or Vaporesso coils for example.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (19/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> The PnP Tank is great with the PNP Commercial coils and does a fine job. The RTA is OK but if you are looking for an RTA I would look at a real RTA and not a Pod system trying to be an RTA.


Seems inconsistent, "I would look at a real RTA and not a Pod system trying to be an RTA" yet the PnP tank is a pod fitted into an adaptor so shouldn't it also be I would look at a real tank instead of a pod fitted into an adapter trying to be a tank, lol! I personally like the VXV RDTA but wouldn't know if the Voopoo RTA is any good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ePiPhAnY (19/10/20)

I have both the VXV Soulmate RDTA and the Voopoo PNP RTA and enjoy both.

The VXV has good flavour and the 3.5ml capacity is great. The 2ml capacity of the Voopoo RTA is a bit disappointing as even with a simple round wire build you will be refilling often but it is worth the effort. 

If you like a restricted draw go for the VXV and the Voopoo for a nice open DL vape.

The flavour from the Voopoo RTA is excellent with the included coil but I have a White Collar Hex Alien in mine right now and the flavour is outstanding.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (19/10/20)

I have the drag X with the RTA and the rdta, both are excellent but juice capacity is not good but so worth the refill. But if I am busy I use my pnp coils as that produces 1 of the best flavors than most coils on the market. It’s really how you want to use it. Practicality PNP coils are the best for busy days as time to refill is limited. RTA good flavor but juice capacity is restricted. If you do decide to get the adapter. Single coil RTA is the best with a 3mm ID alien is the max use. That’s because the drag X will have a slow ramp up if you go bigger and fancier. Then again this is all preference.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sabrefm1 (19/10/20)

ah thanks for all the replies so far

Reactions: Like 2


----------

